# PCC in india : if my pcc proof is different then current location.



## srini007 (Dec 14, 2016)

I am a co-applicant in 189 (Aus pr visa application).

I work in City A for last 4 years but do not have any address proof as I never needed it, till now.
My permanent address is of city B. For that I have all the address proofs including my passport.

It is ok if i provide PCC for city B? But in form 80 i need to mentioned the company name and address which is in city 'A' {where I work/live currently in city A}. Will that be an issue?

Please guide me


----------



## Rajnath27 (Dec 19, 2015)

srini007 said:


> I am a co-applicant in 189 (Aus pr visa application).
> 
> I work in City A for last 4 years but do not have any address proof as I never needed it, till now.
> My permanent address is of city B. For that I have all the address proofs including my passport.
> ...


Hello Srini,

I would like to share my experience for PCC at the PSK Hyderabad Begumpet for the benefit of others...

I booked a Slot for Myself and Spouse on 28th Feb 2017. Appointment Date: 03rd March 2:00 PM. Submitted Photo Copies of Passport, Driving License, Voter ID and PAN Card. 

Moved through all the A, B and C counters. After the Docs verification process at the Final Counter C, within a few minutes we got SMS saying that Police Verification is initiated with the Name and Contact details of the Verification Officer. 

At the "Exit counter" we were told that despite our Permanent and Current Residential address remaining the same, as per the process rules, a Verification Officer would arrive at our House and check the details. 

True to this, in fact an Officer called us and arrived at our House Promptly on 4th March 11:00 AM , took our details and also took 2 witness signatures from our neighborhood and our Thumb impressions and Signatures on the Application papers which he got. I got to know that after this due process, I would again get an SMS and would need to visit the same PSK at Begumpet at a subsequent date (sometime next week) along with my Passport and Application receipt and then only would have to collect both our PCCs. 

regards,
Raj


----------

